# Sex on duty



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

Milford cop allegedly had sex on duty
By Sara Withee / Daily News Staff
Wednesday, June 15, 2005

MILFORD -- The Milford cop on leave is accused of going to a private home and engaging in sexual behavior with a woman while on duty, Police Chief Thomas O'Loughlin confirmed yesterday. 

"The allegation is the officer engaged in inappropriate conduct of a sexual nature," O'Loughlin said. 

On Monday, O'Loughlin would only say the 18-year veteran cop was accused of "inappropriate conduct" while in uniform. The chief also refused to identify the officer or confirm his name, a position he maintained yesterday. 

The officer is on paid administrative leave pending the outcome of O'Loughlin's investigation. The sexual conduct allegedly happened at a Milford home last Wednesday during the officer's shift. 

If the allegation proves true, the officer could face punishments including a one-year suspension or termination, the chief said. 

O'Loughlin gave the Milford Police Association's attorney extra time yesterday to respond to written questions for the officer. O'Loughlin had expected the answers yesterday afternoon and the attorney now has until tomorrow afternoon, he said. 

O'Loughlin had initially hoped to complete his investigation by later this week or early next week. It's unclear how the delay will affect that schedule. 

Selectmen Chairman Dino DeBartolomeis said he hopes to eventually discuss the investigation's findings with O'Loughlin, who holds hiring and firing powers. 

"Basically, it's his call," DeBartolomeis said. "He's got the full authority and as he has said -- and the board feels very strongly -- this is a very serious accusation and the board has always in the past treated this with sensitivity." 

DeBartolomeis said the allegation is unsettling. 

"It's not a good situation," he said. "It's not good for the Police Department. It's not good for the town. But at the present time, the investigation has to be done fairly."


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

That happened in Milford, CT last year. Only then it was 5 officers/dispatchers who were having sex on-duty in the cruisers...messy situation.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

That's what happens when the husband comes home early...


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Pvt. Cowboy";p="67032 said:


> That's what happens when the husband comes home early...


You brought up a good point Cowboy. Was this person the spouse of the officer? I'm curious if that would make a difference. Anyhoo, who hasn't gotten a little something something while on duty? Give the guy/gal a break!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

F the media, any other profession and this is a nonissue...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

ProudAmerican, do you think that there would be all this commotion if it was the officers' spouse? Here's the short version. Officer goes to woman's house... they play "hide the salami", and her husband walks in the door, catching them in the act. He leaves, goes to MPD and reports what he just saw. 

I'd say that the husband will pretty much get everything in that divorce as well.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

She also might have been a little somethin' he had goin' on the side, whether he is married or not, and she may have been a bit frazzled by being nothing more than a piece of ass to him. Maybe she made the complaint herself. Who knows? :roll: 

Whether she was his wife, his girlfriend or whatever, that stuff is something you should be doing on your own time. He got caught and is being made an example. It's too bad that this went public, how humiliating.


----------



## GateKeeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh, opp, my bad. Wrong thread. Thought I saw a prison nurse here. LOL


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

GateKeeper";p="67063 said:


> *Oh, opp, my bad. Wrong thread. Thought I saw a prison nurse here. LOL*


*ME TOO GK, ME TOO!!* :wl:


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

Any other profession and it is a non issue because most professions are not held to the same standard Police are. If ethics or morals are a non issue to someone as a Police Officer it suddenly makes their testimony in court cases or any other action that they may take as an officer hold less weight. That is why the standard is higher and it does matter.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

:L::L::L::L:

*STM - Wash that hose boy!!*:blush:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

To the back of the line, ALL OF YOU! :lol:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Your hose does get dirty when you see alot of action.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Woohoo!!! I'm tall...but I'm not blonde anymore. 

But yeah..you're all out of line. You will have to take a test where you will all be scored, preference for height/weight...or something else completly stupid.....


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

TheSnake";p="67076 said:


> *Any other profession and it is a non issue because most professions are not held to the same standard Police are*. If ethics or morals are a non issue to someone as a Police Officer it suddenly makes their testimony in court cases or any other action that they may take as an officer hold less weight. That is why the standard is higher and it does matter.


Hmmm...for example...politicians :!: He could be a successful politician now. It is really a non-issue within that profession, infact, that kind of scandalous publicity will get more votes (or less votes in the case of impeachment ofcourse) :hump:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Deuce";p="67051 said:


> F the media, any other profession and this is a nonissue...


I would like to think that a police officer's profession is held to a much higher standard then any other profession dont you????


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

He should be glad he's not a Florida officer!! Any FLA cop who is found guilty of having sex on duty, has their FLA Law Enforcement Officer certification REVOKED for life!!! It's one of the 7 deadly sins down here [-X


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Good for him. "protect and serve"....... I guess he believes a little more in the "serve".


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

O'Loughlin? Wasn't he the T chief? :roll:


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes, he was the T Chief


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

Busted..........not to good


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

PBC FL Cop";p="67108 said:


> He should be glad he's not a Florida officer!! Any FLA cop who is found guilty of having sex on duty, has their FLA Law Enforcement Officer certification REVOKED for life!!! It's one of the 7 deadly sins down here [-X


Yikes! Revoked for life!!

Curious, what are the other six deadly sins in Fla. that could cause you to get your certification yanked?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I don't think he should lose his job, BUT..............................

Ripping one off while _*on duty and getting paid *_to be able to respond to back up your mates isn't too cool.

How about a 5-day suspension and apology to the local chapter of the Womens Christian Temperance Union?
:wink:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

PBC FL Cop";p="67108 said:


> He should be glad he's not a Florida officer!! Any FLA cop who is found guilty of having sex on duty, has their FLA Law Enforcement Officer certification REVOKED for life!!! It's one of the 7 deadly sins down here [-X


How many officers were getting some action on duty in Florida that the state needed to institute penalties such as revocation of law enforcement certification for life? :shock: It must have been of epidemic proportions for that to even be addressed in that manner instead of through the individual angency sanctions. I would think it would be common sense that it's not the best decision making, without hanging revocation of certifications over the officers.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Irish Wampanoag";p="67105 said:


> Deuce";p="67051 said:
> 
> 
> > F the media, any other profession and this is a nonissue...
> ...


Jeez, yah know I keep reading over my quote and for the life of me I can't find where I wrote *anything* about standards... Help me out, highlight it and send it back out..... We might be held to higher standards but I also believe that in our profession we shouldn't jump to conclusions... Wolfman got it.... And since you asked rook, yes I do believe we should be held to a higher standard. But I also realize we're human... Get some Curlex for your sword wound....


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

So just because I don't type as much as you that makes me less qualified, Sarge sorry I don't care to sit around and type away about everything. And yes that is the problem you didn't metion anything about standards.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

kttref";p="67028 said:


> That happened in Milford, CT last year. Only then it was 5 officers/dispatchers who were having sex on-duty in the cruisers...messy situation.


Kt... I believe that was Orange...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

ROBOCOP1982";p="67358 said:


> kttref";p="67028 said:
> 
> 
> > That happened in Milford, CT last year. Only then it was 5 officers/dispatchers who were having sex on-duty in the cruisers...messy situation.
> ...


Actually...it's the same town. Sorta. For the most part.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

frapmpd24";p="67232 said:


> How many officers were getting some action on duty in Florida that the state needed to institute penalties such as revocation of law enforcement certification for life? :shock: It must have been of epidemic proportions for that to even be addressed in that manner instead of through the individual angency sanctions.


I don't know, but I wish I worked in Florida during those times, I guess thats what people are talking about when they talk about "the good ole days" :lol:


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

MILFORD -- Two weeks of speculation ended yesterday when a veteran police officer chose to resign rather than be fired for inappropriate conduct. 

Police Chief Thomas O'Loughlin confirmed late yesterday afternoon that Officer Edward Pomponio, 45, of Milford, submitted his resignation from the department he served for almost 20 years. 

"I accepted and approved the resignation today," said O'Loughlin. 

O'Loughlin had placed the married officer on paid administrative leave last week after receiving a citizen's complaint alleging Pomponio engaged in inappropriate conduct of a sexual nature with a woman at a Milford home while on duty June 8. Pomponio faced disciplinary action ranging from a one-year suspension to termination if allegations proved true. 

O'Loughlin said yesterday if Pomponio had not resigned, he would have fired him. 

"He was faced with termination," said O'Loughlin. "In saying that, it speaks to the seriousness of the facts and circumstances of this event....The reputation and good order of the Police Department required this result." 

While calling the situation sad and unfortunate, O'Loughlin said the officer's action was unacceptable. 

"It's crystal clear that type of conduct crosses the line. It impairs the confidence the public has not only in the individual but in the Police Department as a whole. No doubt Ed regrets all these circumstances. The impact on him individually is really untold," O'Loughlin said. 

"You balance facts and circumstances against conclusions. It's always difficult and it should be," the chief said of having to make this call. "The decision shouldn't be an easy one." 

Pomponio, who served as the Police Association president several years ago and has been active for many years with the youth of Milford, could have retired from the force, but chose resignation. 

Pomponio had no comment when reached last night, but O'Loughlin said his letter of resignation did not elaborate on his decision. 

O'Loughlin said if Pomponio had not resigned and been fired he would have had the right to a full hearing on the local level. That decision could have been appealed to an arbitrator or the Civil Service board, and both parties could have appealed the decision.On the local level, a hearing officer -- either O'Loughlin or his designee -- would have heard testimony on the allegations. Pomponio could have requested an open hearing. 

"He has a right to due process. It's a responsibility I have," O'Loughlin said. "I believe I filled my professional responsibility in an appropriate way." 

A 2002 bill signed by then-acting Gov. Jane Swift, gave Milford Police chiefs hiring and firing authority. That legislation took the power away from the Board of Selectmen and because of that and the possibility of future legal action, selectmen were kept out of the loop during the chief's decision-making process. 

Selectmen Chairman Dino DeBartolomeis said last night the situation is over. 

"It's a very sad day for all involved -- the town, the Police Department and Officer Pomponio and his family," said DeBartolomeis. "I think the chief and Officer Pomponio handled the whole situation very professionally. It's no good to let something like this drag on. 

"The entire board feels for the officer and his family. We wish him well on all his future endeavors." 

Like DeBartolomeis, O'Loughlin spoke of the wide-ranging effect the situation had. 

"I said early on, this set of circumstances has a broad and far reach. It affects so many people -- him individually to a degree I don't think I can fully appreciate," O'Loughlin said. "That said, I think these circumstances really impaired his ability to perform as a police officer in the future." 

O'Loughlin said despite Pomponio's action, people should remember he contributed to the department in a positive manner for many years. "Yes, he made a mistake in judgment, but this one event is not the tally of who he is," said O'Loughlin. 

The chief, who's budgeted for a full complement of 45 officers, said he will hire a replacement officer.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Milford has 45 officers WTF I did not think the population was that big there?????


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Snake you should have posted this under idiot news articles, hope maybe you can benefit from this resent incident. Just an added note great sunglasses on Ed. #-o


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

So I guess orgies in the Roll Call room is out of the question too? Wow people are uptight


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

actually he's not getting shit!!



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> ProudAmerican, do you think that there would be all this commotion if it was the officers' spouse? Here's the short version. Officer goes to woman's house... they play "hide the salami", and her husband walks in the door, catching them in the act. He leaves, goes to MPD and reports what he just saw.
> 
> I'd say that the husband will pretty much get everything in that divorce as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

B: actually he is not getting shit


----------



## ptn (Mar 11, 2004)

Guys never do


----------

